# powertop desactivo mi wifi (cerrado)

## frogstalon

Estuve usando powertop para optimizar la batería y me puso una sugerencia sobre el WiFi y la acepte, y al reiniciar ya no tengo la interfaz wlan0 si la trato de iniciar en init.d me dice que no existe, lsmod si me muestra el módulo "iwlwifi". Que puedo hacer?

saludos y gracias.Last edited by frogstalon on Tue Feb 07, 2012 4:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

¿Que respuesta te dan ifconfig e iwconfig?

----------

## frogstalon

No aparece la interfaz, ni con ifconfig -a

Solo aparece lo sit0 y eth0

----------

## agdg

En ifconfig solo aparecen las interfaces que están 'levantadas'. Tal vez el problema esta en que la interface está apagada, prueba a levantarla con ifconfig nombre-interfaz up, lo normal es que sea wlan0 (ifconfig wlan0 up) pero puede ser otra.

Otra opción es usar el comando ip, el futuro sustituto de ifconfig, iwconfig... El comando ip muestra todas las interfaces disponibles independientemente de su estado.

Ejemplo de salida de ip addr show:

 *Quote:*   

> 3: br0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue state UP
> 
>     link/ether 00:25:5d:cd:4b:d1 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
> 
>     inet 192.168.1.20/24 brd 192.168.1.255 scope global br0

 

 *Quote:*   

> 3: br0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue state DOWN
> 
>     link/ether 00:25:5d:cd:4b:d1 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
> 
>     inet 192.168.1.20/24 brd 192.168.1.255 scope global br0

 

----------

## lexming

Puede ser que powertop haya "apagado" la antena wifi mediante un rfkill. Prueba a hecharle un vistazo a los rfkills de tu sistema en /sys/class/rfkill. Puede ser que no tengas, depende de cada máquina, pero si los hay cada uno tendrá un archivo state que te indicará si el hardware correspondiente está encendido o apagado.

----------

## frogstalon

agradezco a todos sus respuestas y la intencion de ayudarme, pero empece a tener otros problemas y termine formateando de nuevo (como apenas estoy probando) no tuve problemas con volver a hacerlo  :Razz: !!

Saludos y gracias de verdad.

----------

